

Show HN: polkadot - a different way to browse Hacker News - quan
http://gistpoint.com/polkadot?u=http://news.ycombinator.com/&days=5&above=50

======
quan
I built this during the weekend as an experiment for my gistpoint app and open
sourced the js code as a Raphael plugin here:
<https://github.com/mquan/polkadot>.

